# Take down screw modification on my Model 60 Marlin



## CraigS1001 (Mar 9, 2011)

I never liked the Marlin model 60 take down screw as it always wanted to work loose and marked up the wood really bad if you try to tighten it up very much.  I cured this by installing an escutcheon made for a Ruger 10/22.  Using a 24/64 drill with a 3/8 stop, I drilled the Marlin stock and inserted the Ruger part.

This is my model 60SB with a Ruger 10/22 Escutcheon and an 8/32 stainless socket head screw.


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 9, 2011)

you did a good job. It makes the gun look much better, instantly. Marlin should have done this from the beginning.


----------



## CraigS1001 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Steve. I was thinking the same thing. It cost a whopping 2.00 to do this.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 9, 2011)

Does that make the rifle a Marru or a Rugermar? In any event looks good to me.


----------



## CraigS1001 (Mar 9, 2011)

Makes that Ruger escutcheon part of an accurate gun, finally ! 

I bought a box of them and plan on adding them to all our Marlins.  Functional and cool!




fishfryer said:


> Does that make the rifle a Marru or a Rugermar? In any event looks good to me.


----------

